
Best bank account for startups? - jstnstwrt
We&#x27;re an early stage (pre series A) start-up bootstrapping ourselves with some early traction with our beta product. The product is a SaaS platform, so payment processing is important. We are located in NYC. What is the best bank to set up an account with?
======
bdcravens
I don't think a startup's requirements are that unusual - a typical bank
account + Stripe for processing should serve you well.

